# My apologies to Harri.



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

For cussing you while trying to log in five(5)times with the CapsLock on[wrong case].


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

I wouldn't worry. He probably realised you were an idiot anyway.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

jazzbluescat said:


> For cussing you while trying to log in five(5)times with the CapsLock on[wrong case].


No problem, apology accepted.

Try to engineer an idiot-proof system, and they will invent a better idiot.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

I'd blame the cat that dropped blue scat on your keyboard.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> jazzbluescat said:
> 
> 
> > For cussing you while trying to log in five(5)times with the CapsLock on[wrong case].
> ...


I AM good at what I do.:shock:


----------



## patchmo (May 9, 2008)

jazzbluescat said:


> I AM good at what I do.:shock:


Nyuck, nyuck, nyuck!


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Fix that pesky caps lock key:

http://www.usnetizen.com/fix_capslock.php


----------

